# 98 Sentra Fuel Pump Location



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I am trying to locate the fuel pump relay on my car. The car will not run, and is not getting any fuel. I checked the fuses, but I am not getting any voltage to the fuel pump. The service manual says there is a fuel pump, but I don't see it under the hood. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel pump relay is behind the instrument cluster, according to ALLDATA. The fuel pump, itself, is in the fuel tank. If you remove the rear seat bottom, you will see an access panel to the fuel sender/pump assy.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Wait a minute...



crazy101101 said:


> I am trying to locate the fuel pump relay on my car.





> I am not getting any voltage to the fuel pump
> 
> 
> > > I don't see it under the hood
> ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I noticed that as well...but chose to just answer the question asked.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

crazy101101 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am trying to locate the fuel pump relay on my car. The car will not run, and is not getting any fuel. I checked the fuses, but I am not getting any voltage to the fuel pump . The service manual says there is a fuel pump *relay*, but I don't see it under the hood. Any ideas?


is what i think he meant


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

The fuse is in the dash fuse panel near the driver's door low on the dash. I think it's a 10 amp fuse. Not sure but I bet the relay is in there too.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

and the relay is right above that fuse panel, one of those blue relays, accessible once the panel for the cruise/mirrors/dimmer etc. is removed. or just crawl under the dash


----------



## crazy101101 (Jul 10, 2002)

It was a little hard to get too, but I found it. Thanks for all your replies and help!


----------



## 97OldSchool (May 19, 2012)

I am having the same issue. I looked behind the cruise/mirror/dimmer and see 4 blue relay's. Which one is the fuel relay? I don't want to mess anything up by trial and error. Anybody know which one exactly?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

its below the dimmer and power window adjustment. Below, not behind. It has a cover that you can put two fingers in to pull out. The cover will have the description of the fuses.


----------



## 97OldSchool (May 19, 2012)

I located the fuses and I look in and up and see the relay's. I just don't know which relay is the fuel pump relay.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i don't think it's any of those blue relays. i may have removed all 4 at once before trying to find which is for the instrument cluster and if i remember, the car still ran. i think all 4 are identical so no harm in pulling them and interchanging. the one on the top left is a bit tricky to pull out, need a small flat screw driver to pry the tab out before you can pull it out, same with the middle one, 2 bottom ones you can just pull out and push back in. good luck


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel pump relay is way up behind the dash by the crossbeam, in the area behind the instrument cluster. Not the most convenient place for a fuel pump relay!


----------

